# Craftsman 3 gallon 1HP air compressor model #921.153101



## david cash (Feb 4, 2011)

I just got thru working on my Craftsman 1hp and found a blown head gasket. Imade a new set of gaskets and glued them in with a shellac based gasket cement. After removing the head, there are 2 plates that hold the valve reeds,note the groves that hold them in,make sure they go back the same way. It was the top head gasket that went-there is a wall in the head that seperates the incoming air from the compressed air that needs to be sealed off by the gasket.Try this-it worked on mine


----------

